# Question regarding Brinkmann charcoal Smoke 'N Grill



## jkay (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My first post here.  I bought the Brinkmann and did some of the usual mods:

Drilled holes in the charcoal pan on the bottom sides for better ventilation

Installed a charcoal grate about 1-1/2 inches above the bottom of the charcoal pan

Moved the feet to the exterior of the smoker.  Charcoal pan rests on (2) 16" round paving blocks

Installed a thermometer in the top

Drilled vent holes in the top and installed an adjustable damper.

I'm in the final stages of seasoning the smoker now.  It's held a constant 300-325 degrees for a couple hours now with water in the water pan.

My question is that once I load up the smoker with food, should I expect to see the temp drop down into a lower range?  I'm concerned that this temp is too high for good smoking.  Please excuse the dumb question.  This is my first attempt at smoking food and I've got a couple racks of spare ribs that I'd like to do tomorrow.


----------



## flash (May 30, 2010)

I did something very similar to my 35 year old ECB. I removed the legs though and have it sitting on concrete blocks. I can adjust the vents of the blocks to allow more air or block it off, just by the way I turn them. At anyrate, what you have done is allow so much new fresh air the coals are really heating up. A full pan in mine will bring me temps of 450º. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I found the only way to lower the temps were to close off the vents some and really cut back on my charcoal. For when I used 3/4 of a pan, now I can use 1/4. Occasionally I will have to throw in a few more coals to keep me going until the smoke is done. Keep and eye on your water pan.


----------



## jkay (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Flash; I'll give it a shot today.


----------



## gryerson (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum, but not new to smoking. I have successfully been smoking on my Masterbuilt electric smoker for the past few years. However, I have always felt there was something missing in the way of flavor profile by not using charcoal. Hence, my decision to purchase an ECB.

I noticed on Flash's version of the ECB, the dome lid sits flush with the body of the smoker. However, on my ECB, the lit sits inside the body of the smoker, resting on the top cooking grate. There is a a slight gap, which I am guessing has been designed to increase air flow.

I plan on performing the modifications that Flash and the others have recommended here in the forum. My concern is adding any additional venting to the dome lid.

Can anyone way in, perhaps providing their experience with the newer version of the ECB in regards to heat retention and air flow, with and/or without the addition of the airflow vent mod?

Thanks in advance,

Guy


----------

